# Job Searching



## Stereotongue (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I joined the forum yesterday so this is my first post.

I am currently in the UK - I am a Technical Manager at a concert venue. I'm involved in audio, lighting, audio visual, CAD, rigging, graphic work, IT, forklift / cherrypicker driving.... it's quite a diverse job really.

Both my wife and I really want to move to the USA to live and work. The first step would be for me to find a job, however I am finding it difficult to find anything on job search sites because there is never a category for the type of work I do.... it's very frustrating.

Does anyone have any ideas of how I should approach this ? should I just go to the USA on holiday and start asking questions ?

Thanks in advance

Stereo


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Stereotongue said:


> Hi all,
> I joined the forum yesterday so this is my first post.
> 
> I am currently in the UK - I am a Technical Manager at a concert venue. I'm involved in audio, lighting, audio visual, CAD, rigging, graphic work, IT, forklift / cherrypicker driving.... it's quite a diverse job really.
> ...


I don't see that even a job offer would qualify you for a suitable immigration status to live and work in the US. The US system is niche-based--and if you don't fit in to any of the narrow categories, there is little hope you'll be able to move here.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your first step should be familiarizing yourself with immigration. What visas are available, what are the requirements ...? Start with the stickies at the top of the threads.

Jack of all trades will not qualify you for an employer sponsored visa (lets not get into you are head rowdy for XYZ) - read up on what you have to bring to the table. Lets take it from there.


----------



## Stereotongue (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi again,
It's not that I'm a jack-of-all-trades, these are just the duties that a Technical Manager is expected to deal with. I'm responsible for staff and budgeting also. I have been in this job for the best part of 15 years so I have built up considerable experience over the years. My problem is that I am looking for jobs on job search sites, but there's never a section for the type of work I do. The closest is usually 'Audio Visual Technician' but and AV technician is just a small part of the job I do. Maybe I should just search out venues and contact them - granted that they may not offer sponsorship, but if I don't ask then I won't get an answer.

Cheers
Stereo


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Stereotongue said:


> Hi again,
> It's not that I'm a jack-of-all-trades, these are just the duties that a Technical Manager is expected to deal with. I'm responsible for staff and budgeting also. I have been in this job for the best part of 15 years so I have built up considerable experience over the years. My problem is that I am looking for jobs on job search sites, but there's never a section for the type of work I do. The closest is usually 'Audio Visual Technician' but and AV technician is just a small part of the job I do. Maybe I should just search out venues and contact them - granted that they may not offer sponsorship, but if I don't ask then I won't get an answer.
> 
> Cheers
> Stereo




Can you send me a PM with more details concerning job involvement? Goging by the few words here - it seems to be an industry niche. Unless you have some serious recommendations to US venues/acts I see no way of attracting attention. It is a case of who you know who knows someone. Modern term - networking.


----------



## Shezabel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey

I work in Theatre also, so I understand what your job entails and how hard it is on job sites to find specific things. I think, from a job perspective (let's forget about the Visa for a moment), it's going to be like most theatre related jobs - it helps to know someone to get a foot in the door. So maybe ask around in the UK, ask any friends or Theatres or Companies you have worked for and see if they have any contacts or at least know of any companies/theatres in the US that you could contact and take it from there. Alternatively I like your idea of going to the US on a holiday and just asking around, start talking to people and find out the ins and outs of the industry there and see if you can get any company contacts etc...

I hope this was of some use! Good luck


----------



## Stereotongue (Aug 8, 2010)

*Yay !*



Shezabel said:


> Hey
> 
> I work in Theatre also, so I understand what your job entails and how hard it is on job sites to find specific things. I think, from a job perspective (let's forget about the Visa for a moment), it's going to be like most theatre related jobs - it helps to know someone to get a foot in the door. So maybe ask around in the UK, ask any friends or Theatres or Companies you have worked for and see if they have any contacts or at least know of any companies/theatres in the US that you could contact and take it from there. Alternatively I like your idea of going to the US on a holiday and just asking around, start talking to people and find out the ins and outs of the industry there and see if you can get any company contacts etc...
> 
> I hope this was of some use! Good luck


Hi Shezabel,
well thanks for the positivity - that's more what I was hoping for 
I actually work for a company called LiveNation - who are an American owned company. I have occasionally asked people further up than me about possibilities of relocating and usually get told "sorry, I don't really know who you could speak to"..... I can but try though as I really want to make the move.

Thanks again for the positive nature of your reply.
What is your involvement in Theatre world ? Audio is my main forte.....

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## lealdochter (Aug 4, 2010)

I sometimes come across jobs in this field through general searches under the broad title of Arts and Media. Some titles I have come across which may be relvant to your search are Technical specialist, Technichal Stage Manager, AV Events Manager, Technical Director, Light and Sound Director. Good luck!
L



Stereotongue said:


> Hi again,
> It's not that I'm a jack-of-all-trades, these are just the duties that a Technical Manager is expected to deal with. I'm responsible for staff and budgeting also. I have been in this job for the best part of 15 years so I have built up considerable experience over the years. My problem is that I am looking for jobs on job search sites, but there's never a section for the type of work I do. The closest is usually 'Audio Visual Technician' but and AV technician is just a small part of the job I do. Maybe I should just search out venues and contact them - granted that they may not offer sponsorship, but if I don't ask then I won't get an answer.
> 
> Cheers
> Stereo


----------

